# Can someone provide me some information on this train?



## DonB (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello everyone i have i moderately large set of old collectables, i stumbled on this Gilbert American Flyer #302 steam engine i believe, with three additional cabooses/boxes, 10-15 feet of track and the control box. I have absolutely no knowledge on trains and decided to properly be informed on this beautiful relic i have. So if anyone could tell me a bit about this ( year, value, etc.) That would be appreciated.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not have my set reference book with me since I am traveling this weekend. The set looks like a 1953 based on the 45W 1 1/2 transformer and the 302 with an AFL lettered plastic tender. The tender also has the longer three spring trucks. Were it a 1952 set it would be a 501T but since it is 1953 it would be one of the many uncataloged sets made by Gilbert.
I see what appear to be two Marx curve tracks in the tub with the Gilbert track. The set looks to be in great shape.


----------



## DonB (Apr 21, 2019)

thank you for replying! When you're done traveling would it be a hassle if you could contact me further about this set as to what condition it is entirely and the value of each piece? I love to know the value in my collection. 

My email is: [email protected]


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A plastic 302 with the 2 steps on the cow-catcher intact would be about $35-$45 dollars, your freight cars would be around $10-$15 dollars apiece. With the track and transformer you're looking at around $75-$85 dollars, tops. I had a very similar set as a kid, it had the 302, brown boxcar,642, the gray hopper, a 633 B&O boxcar, 631 green gondola, a 625 tank car, and a 638 caboose.


----------



## DonB (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you so much! It is definitely cool and will hold on to it for a long time. the community on this forum is very helpful. Thank you all.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree with flyernut on the value of the rolling stock and accessories. In addition if the number stamp is legible on the 3 box endflaps they are each worth $5. If you have the corrugated wrapper for the engine and the number is legible it is worth $25. I assume you do not have the set box. I will look up what number set this would be sometime tomorrow just so you know.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to agree with the year (1953) and the value. It has the white inside the smoke stack which would make it 1953 or later. The train looks to be in great condition
Very nice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This little engine is probably a starter set for the novice to get into the hobby when it was new. The 302 Atlantic is a great engine and I have quite a few of them. It has a head-light, choo choo sound, and a smoke unit.If you plan on running it, may I suggest you first put around 10 drops of smoke fluid into the red tube inside the smoke stack. If you put power to the engine while dry, it could very well burn up the unit.. I would definitely try to run it..However, if it doesn't run or refuses to change direction, I can/will rebuild the entire unit for the cost of shipping, both ways.. For this engine, I have all the needed parts on hand...:thumbsup:...Your set appears to be 501T, made in 1951,52...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good advice on adding smoke fluid to smoke stack before running the train.
Any hobby shop should have a bottle of smoke fluid. American Flyer put a
month and year of production stamp on inside of body. You may have to remove body from chassis to see it. It looks like a 5 wire engine (4 wires in main harness and one single wire) and has the glowing smoke stack. 1953 or later.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I spent some time this afternoon with the Tufts master book on sets. It is not documented in the book and there were no special numbered uncatalogued sets made in 1953 or later with a 302 engine and these cars. So this is most certainly an uncatalogued 501T set packaged in 1953. Gilbert did this when important customers put in special orders.
I have a similar undocumented set. It is a 1950 4611A which was reportedly last made in 1949. I am the original owner of it so I know it was specially made for Kaufmann's department store and the 322AC engine is 1950 production including the date stamp. The contents also varied slightly from the 1949 catalogued version.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

If you plan on keeping this set and cleaning it up and getting it running the value is the years of enjoyment it will give you.If you are planning on selling it retail is low of $45 to high of $75.Looks like car boxes are crisp and if you have original engine wrap that is a plus.Unfortunately Atlantic sets and even the engines themselves are a tough sell.They are great running engines but not in any kind of demand....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyguy is very correct in what he is saying. I have 3 or 4 of the 302 engines. All were bought at 25.00 or less. No cars included. That is the plastic bodies. Some were made with diecast bodies. American Flyer must have made a gazillion of them. They seem to be the most common. Yours is very nice and I would keep it. It will give you many years of enjoyment. Even if you just put it on display somewhere in your house. Yours is called an Atlantic. That means it has 4 large driver wheels. 2 on each side. American Flyer also made engines with 3 or 4 large driver wheels on each side.


flyguy knows what stuff sells for. He buys and sells AF items.


----------

